# Full list of RV traders?



## 99412

In my quietly obsessive way I am trying to make a complete list of RV resellers, in order to understand what is on the market and at what price. 

Here is the list I have so far, have I missed anybody of note out?

Griffin American Motorhomes BA2 8EQ
RidgesetRV S18 2XR
Stateside Tuning Banbury	
Travelworld RV TF7 4QR
Gold RVs GU34 2QA
Westcroft WS11 1SH
Freedom GL20 8HG
Dudleys OX29 7XA
Cheshire Motorhomes SK6 5LD	
Oakwell S71 1HA


----------



## Scotjimland

Itchy feet..... http://www.itchyfeet.biz/


----------



## LC1962

Just for the record...Stateside Tuning are in Moreton in Marsh - GL56 9NQ :wink:


----------



## olley

Hi Cheshire >>>Cheshire<<<

Or Midland >>>Midland<<<

Olley


----------



## nukeadmin

I could compile these into a section on the site ?


----------



## 99412

I think that would be a good idea, maybe broaden the list and get some sponsorship?


----------



## damondunc

*RV traders list*

Two more for your list

Mark & Marie Gibson Derbyshire ( i do'nt know anything about them though )

Mobile RV maintenance OX25 3QU


----------



## olley

What about something like the campsite d/b so that people could enter details of what they do or sell and then anybody who deals with them could give an opinion of the service they received.

If as the campsite d/b you had to vet it before putting it on the site, that should prevent any litigation :lol: 

Olley


----------



## damondunc

*message for Damann*

Hi Damann

I see by your location you are not far from where we stay,if you are looking at getting an RV you are welcome to come over for a chat.
We have a Damon Intruder and for the next couple of weeks are staying at The Ranch caravan park ,CliffeCommon, Selby
I cannot PM you but i think you can PM me.

Duncan & Chris


----------



## Rapide561

*RV*

Hi

Mark and Marie Gibson deal only (I think) with Safari Trek.

Earlier in the year I tentatively considered an RV but option for a European instead.

I did however visit both Oakwell - www.oakwellmotorhomes.com and also Ridgeset - www.ridgesetrv.co.uk. Both were very helpful and patient.

Equally both are fairly local to Barnsley where I live - so if you pay them a visit - the kettle is always on here!

Rapide561


----------



## 99412

*Growing List*

Here is the list as it currently stands. The format is a bit odd, but much less odd than when I extracted it from excel!

Anglo-american RV 2, Charles Street Hillingdon Middx UB10 0SY	0208 569 0000 
Castle Motors Canterbury 01227 273666
Cheshire Motorhomes	C1, Aqueduct Business Park, Marple, Stockport Cheshire SK6 5LD	
Dreams RV Harvil Farm, Harvil Road, Uxbridge, MiddlesexUB9 6JL	01895 256633 
Dudleys A415, Abingdon Road Ducklington Witney, Oxon OX29 7XA 01993 703774
Freedom	Northway Lane Tewkesbury Gloucestershire GL20 8HG 0870 7572355
Gold RVs Unit 1, Caker Stream Road Mill Lane Ind Estate Alton GU34 2QA 01420 544482
Griffin American Motorhomes The Old Police House Eckweek Road Peasedown St John Bath BA2 8EQ 001761 300489
Itchyfeet Summercourt Newquay Cornwall TR8 5AF 01872-510716
Mark & Marie Gibson	Derby Derbyshire 01332-774848
Midland International	Wall Hill Road Allesley	Coventry CV5 9EL 024 7633 6411
Mobile RV maintenance U1, Staplehurst Farm Weston on the Green Bicester Oxon OX25 3QU 01869 351 861
Northwest american RV Kernot Complex Lees Road Knowsley L33 7SE (0151) 426 8884
Oakwell	65 Pontefract Road Barnsley S Yorkshire S71 1HA 01226-293300
RidgesetRV Unit 1 Callywhite Lane Dronfield	S Yorkshire S18 2XR 01246 292804
Stateside Tuning Moreton in Marsh Banbury GL56 9NQ 01608 812 438
Travelworld RV Halesfield 14 Telford TF7 4QR 0845 230 5033
Westcroft	Pleasant Acres Watling St Cannock Stafford WS11 1SH 01543-500775


----------



## Scotjimland

Is this not what Nuke was doing on his other site ?

http://www.motorhomedirectory.co.uk/


----------



## mellg

Know about famous RV Dealers available in USA or in your state who acquires different makes of RV for Sale at Famous RV Dealers

Mod Note
The Mumbai spammer again!
Persistent little blighter isn't he. :lol:


----------



## raynipper

*Re: RV traders list*



damondunc said:


> Two more for your list
> 
> Mark & Marie Gibson Derbyshire ( i do'nt know anything about them though )
> 
> Mobile RV maintenance OX25 3QU


They used to combine an extended vacation stateside with bringing selected RVs back to UK.
They were small family organisation who could supply to your specific requirements.

Nice people.

Ray.


----------



## HarleyBiker

Signature Motorhomes - Wv108qu - first class aftersales since buying my used RV from them a year ago.

John.


----------



## Kasey

'American RV' is a generic term so should your list not include 5th wheeler dealers as well.

Ken


----------



## Invicta

www.mercuryarv.com based at Conyer near Sittingbourne, Kent.

Wish I had found this company years ago when I first came to my senses and got all the mod cons an American RV offers. I have found out since finding them (through MHF) there ain't nothing they don't know about them!

I have been led down so many garden paths by so called salespeople who thought they were experts in American RVs, especially when it came to converting the electrics!


----------



## loddy

Destination RV Wiltshire


----------



## BIGrog

This one is not a dealer but an independent RV repair workshop that has from time to time American RVs for sale.
Dave's Motorhomes of Cannock Staffs Mob. 07968 429 111

Anyone who resides in the Midlands and owns an RV knows him to be fair, professional and very experienced. Try him before you try the profit hungry big companies you will not be disappointed.

He maintains my RV and I have every confidence in him


----------

